# Maurice Lacroix - Where does it rank?



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

I was pretty naive when I purchased my Maurice over a year ago, I pretty much told my sales person I was looking for a "watch person's watch"... but I never really considered whether it would be considered Premium, Luxury or Entry Level. I tried doing a search here but I don't think anybody covered this yet so asking, if it has been, please point me in that direction.


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

A couple of years ago they were considered a high value / price ratio watch. Over the past 12-18 months the prices have gone up on many of their pieces. My Calendrier retrograde has almost doubled in value from what I can tell.

The current Watchtime magazine has an article about the CEO and the company's philosophy.

So the quality is good, and the prices are coming up...

Regards,
R


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: I think of them as mid-range.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I have two and find them to be two of the best made in my collection of a couple hundred watches... a great deal of attention was paid to the fit and finish and the the movements are every bit as well regulated as Breitling's corresponding watches (they share the same Eta calibres). Good stuff for the price.


----------



## manuu (Jun 4, 2010)

The maurice lacroix watches look real nice. I do know that they have really high end watches. 
But I see them mostly as deeply discounted mid range watches. I see them regularly show up on Deal of day sites for as little as $500. This wide range in price kinda dilutes the whole brand IMHO.


----------



## Axel NL (Mar 27, 2010)

manuu said:


> The maurice lacroix watches look real nice. I do know that they have really high end watches.
> But I see them mostly as deeply discounted mid range watches. I see them regularly show up on Deal of day sites for as little as $500. This wide range in price kinda dilutes the whole brand IMHO.


This is true, i really loved the watch that had a Square gear as an hour hand! So ingenious.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

The Masterpiece line will fit the remit for entry high-end. I wouldn't rate all other models to be high-end.


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

manuu said:


> The maurice lacroix watches look real nice. I do know that they have really high end watches.
> But I see them mostly as deeply discounted mid range watches. I see them regularly show up on Deal of day sites for as little as $500. This wide range in price kinda dilutes the whole brand IMHO.


Really?
Never seen this before.
In my opinion ML are really good watches.
A couple of years ago, when i really didn't care a rat* a** about watches i would always, always stare at their watches on display. I remeber i loved the little ML on the leather band.
Don't be a marketing victim, just because they didn't go the moon, or because they don't pay for a subforum or because they don't have Brad Pitt as an ambassador doesn't mean they are really good watches.


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Watchyman said:


> Really?
> Never seen this before.
> In my opinion ML are really good watches.
> A couple of years ago, when i really didn't care a rat* a** about watches i would always, always stare at their watches on display. I remeber i loved the little ML on the leather band.
> Don't be a marketing victim, just because they didn't go the moon, or because they don't pay for a subforum or because they don't have Brad Pitt as an ambassador doesn't mean they are really good watches.


I respect your opinion, but I believe making "really good watches" is not a criteria to be considered high end. I agree with Mike that the Masterpiece line may fit the remit for entry high-end, but the brand as a whole definitely does not.


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

C'mon guys - if it is going to cost me $680 to repair a six year old ML, it has to be high end, right? :-(

R


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

Rhyalus said:


> C'mon guys - if it is going to cost me $680 to repair a six year old ML, it has to be high end, right? :-(
> 
> R


My wife wears a Maurice Lacroix as her daily watch that's about 6 years old and it cost less than $680. I'm not making this up ;-). So that's not High End in any case.

Yours is from the Masterpiece series, whick Mike called "entry high-end".
I do agree with you, that a $680 repair bill is high-end :-(


----------



## djmm (Jan 31, 2009)

Rhyalus said:


> C'mon guys - if it is going to cost me $680 to repair a six year old ML, it has to be high end, right? :-(
> 
> R


No, high end watches repair cost starts from $690


----------



## Lencoth (Apr 29, 2008)

djmm said:


> No, high end watches repair cost starts from $690


 :-!


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

Nowadays, I think they're solidly midrange, with a few pieces at the fringes of both the high and low ends of the spectrum. Somewhere between TAG and Omega, I would have thought.


----------



## newmedia (Dec 9, 2008)

this My only ML, other than water rating , its got every feature I needed as chrono.b-)


----------



## bob.satan (Jan 2, 2009)

I have the ML Masterpiece with retrograde date, day dial, moon phase and power and it gtes more comments when i wear it then any of my other watches put together. the bonus was that i got it for 50%.

But I compare it to my Mum's quartz ML and it is like chalk and cheese.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Couple of pics of my gf's ML...


----------



## Barnaby (Jul 21, 2008)

One question about these watches - are the dials real, hand-done guilloche in a noble metal like 18k gold or silver (which is a sign of high-end), or are they CNC machined in steel or brass (which is a midrange thing)?


----------



## Rhyalus (Jun 5, 2010)

Barnaby said:


> One question about these watches - are the dials real, hand-done guilloche in a noble metal like 18k gold or silver (which is a sign of high-end), or are they CNC machined in steel or brass (which is a midrange thing)?


I can't speak for all of the watches in this thread, but the Masterpiece collection has solid silver dials.

I do not think that they are hand-done guilloche. There is no mention of this on the website.

Regards,
R


----------

